# CME - Centralian Minerals



## Sodapop (20 October 2006)

Relisting imminent on this one (Nov 22)... lost virtually everything on this one back in the days of GTM (old name)... sad part is that i beleive they have some decent prospectivity in the Tennant Creek area as evidenced by some of the small but rich satellite deposits they delineated and mined... Will watch this with some interest - new management and board (caliber of which hardly pumps my nads...) - pity they went belly up at a time when the gold price was going nuts (hedging situation didn't help either...)... will watch this relist with a smarmy (Peirce Brosnan as 007) expression on my face - and the excitement that is realizing i can realize a kicking tax loss (or i can wait for my $0.01 par value shares to rise to around $2.00 - which would have me about breaking even...)...


----------



## Sodapop (1 December 2006)

Relisted today - at premium... Am i going to buy (?) - "does the Pope have children?" - probably not - but there's a miniscule chance... The ground is good - but so is a lot of other company's ground... Will watch with interest - but the ghosts of Giants Reef past make me cautious... And how do they expect to get anywhere with $1.5m - apart from some good board meetings...


----------



## yogi-in-oz (27 April 2007)

Hi folks,

CME ... two positive cycles over a weekend may
trigger a rally for this one, around 04-07052007 ... 

happy days

paul


----------



## yogi-in-oz (7 May 2007)

yogi-in-oz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> CME ... two positive cycles over a weekend may
> trigger a rally for this one, around 04-07052007 ...
> ...






Hi folks,

CME in pre-open ... and right on time, too ... 

No sellers showing in the depth yet, either ... !~!

happy days

 paul




=====


----------



## doyoureallycare (7 May 2007)

Excuse me but what the hell are you on about Yogi?

I can't see CME in pre-open status?

I can't see any trading halt announcement either?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (7 May 2007)

... it was in pre-open on Sandford and NAB, all day  ... and if you
punch it into a watchlist ... it does not recognise CME, 
as a listed entity, either ...

Yes, it's normal again now ..... maybe, it's a glitch in their systems ... who knows ???

happy days

paul


----------



## doyoureallycare (19 June 2007)

Hi Everyone,  I've noticed that CME is on a heavy rise this morning on volume?

Any news?

What projects are they in?

Uranium?


----------



## Craze0123 (22 June 2007)

wow this thing is going crazy... Last 4 days

18th 4.8%
19th 22.39%
20th 1.22%
21st 12.05%

with no ann yet.... hmmm


----------



## Sprinter79 (24 June 2007)

This was triggered everyday this week. Did I take any notice of it... yeah... but did i have any money..... NOOOOOOOO dammit!!!


----------



## aaronphetamine (25 June 2007)

Wow, I was trawling through the mining sector and came across CME... Wow just off the top of a T/A and a basic one at that, its gone through the roof! And all on what seems like no news.. not at least recently.

So it would seem that all this is market speculation, and like others have commented it has been really strong gains each day as well.

It was good to see this one go back down 11% today, in my opinion porfit taking / the whole market down / cant sustain price gain on no news forever.

Firstly, apologies with the graph that it doesnt include todays candlestick - the sydney morning herald charts take a little while longer to update.

Notice the shooting star reversal pattern and also with a gap up from the previous day trading, this is a bearish symbol and it proved true with todays trading down 11%, I dont consider this to be a big bearish symbol, no doung CME will retest the 10c barrier soon.






I shall go away now and try to learn some more about CME!


----------



## vert (26 July 2007)

has just broken through the 0.09 barrier with a couple of big buy chunks going through

currently 0.094

next resistance 0.10 barrier


----------



## Lachlan6 (26 July 2007)

Could not help myself today with (CME), had to get in after it smashed through $0.09. Got in at $0.094 and have a target of $0.13 (100% of July lows in the June range). Very big volume and I love these ascending triangle formations, generally very bullish.


----------



## vert (30 July 2007)

going along nicely today, lots of resistance building on the sell side but plenty of buyers keep coming in and pushing the sp above 0.10
hopefully 0.10 will now act as a base for the next move


----------



## SevenFX (31 July 2007)

Anyone else in on CME today, as 40m volume already....

Seems to be some large volume parcels going through.

Total Buying depth grown very strong from mornings opening.

SevenFX


----------



## Sweet Synergy (31 July 2007)

SevenFX said:


> Anyone else in on CME today, as 40m volume already....
> 
> Seems to be some large volume parcels going through.
> 
> ...



Yeah Tek, just bought in at .10 ... great vol today and nice little surge of vol at the end of the little intra day ascending triangle.  Good luck to everyone holding


----------



## giss (31 July 2007)

This stock is on a rollercoaster ride up with 17mil shares ready to buy at .099 then down to .093 - where did the 17mil shares go? What exactly are this company assets? I don't seem to be able to get any up to date info on its tenements! I hope the 17mil shares are just taking a break for lunch!


----------



## Sweet Synergy (31 July 2007)

giss said:


> This stock is on a rollercoaster ride up with 17mil shares ready to buy at .099 then down to .093 - where did the 17mil shares go? What exactly are this company assets? I don't seem to be able to get any up to date info on its tenements! I hope the 17mil shares are just taking a break for lunch!



Most of them went in a huge sell off from .10 to .097 ...  lots of vol on that downward move, so is starting to look bearish IMO.
..... I'm out.


----------



## 123happy (31 July 2007)

Looks like 10.5c is a pretty strong resistance, failed to break-through triggered huge dump. Looks set to go back and test support at 7.6c, if not hold, 6.7c will be the next bear target...


----------



## vert (24 September 2007)

anyone get on this today or over the last couple of weeks? having a nice run up today with decent volume. got on myself at 0.046, might get 0.10 again soon


----------



## Sweet Synergy (24 September 2007)

vert said:


> anyone get on this today or over the last couple of weeks? having a nice run up today with decent volume. got on myself at 0.046, might get 0.10 again soon




yeah jumped back in today at .047 and holding ... massive volume, will be interesting to see where the momentum pushes it to.  If it breaks .057 with vol the next target is .075 ish


----------



## mick2006 (8 October 2007)

For those interested in gaining bargain basement exposure to the coal sector, cast your eye over CME, *earlier in the year they signed an agreement to acquire a 70% interest in a massive coal deposit in South Africa with current coal reserves around 130 million tonnes with exploration potential targeting 1 billion tonnes of export quality coal.*

At the time they signed the agreement the coal prices were yet to surge hence they have got themselves a real bargain price of just 20c per tonne of coal.

Judging by the pick up of interest recently I believe some people are in the know about the timing of the announcement of the completion of due dilligence, once they finalise this purchase agreement it will be a huge boost for CME just on a peer group analysis they would be seriously undervalued given their coal reserves.

With already 11 million shares changing hands and a couple of 3 million share parcels bought looks like this one is just begining to run.


----------



## mick2006 (8 October 2007)

Great to see CME on the move today, this is just the beginning remember once the South African coal deal is finalised we will see a surge in the share price.

Below is an article from this morning discussing the spot price of coal, in particular check out the cargo from South Africa $115 per tonne compare that to an acquisition cost of 20c, CME will have massive margins once they get the project up and running with the current spot price of $65 tonne there are few coal bargains left in the market, remember the coal shares will surge like their iron ore counterparts once the price rise is agreed.



> Australian queue-cutting set to fuel the rising price of coal
> Another surge in the price of coal is feared after the operator of the world’s biggest coal export terminal cut the number of ships permitted to load at the port of Newcastle in Australia.
> Queues at the port, which exports coal from the Hunter Valley mines, reached a peak of 79 vessels in the summer as Asian power producers scrambled to fill up in anticipation of coal shortages this winter. To reduce congestion, last week the port operator cut export allocations for the fourth quarter of this year by two million tonnes.
> 
> ...


----------



## JackC (23 October 2007)

Watched this one this afternoon & it moved very quickly in the last hour, from 4.9 - 5.5c Very strong buy side & expecting an overdue announcement anytime which could push the SP strongly. I spoke to the company last Tuesday to try to guage when the anticipated ann. was coming out & was told that it was more likely withing a couple of weeks than a couple of months. So, anytime now & with current spot prices for coal this could prove very promising.


----------



## mick2006 (31 October 2007)

Looks like CME is in play again today with a large increase in buyers in the last 30 minutes or so.

With each passing day the company must be getting closer to sealing the massive South African coal deal, once announced this will have a massive impact on the company and should propel the share price much much higher.

Also important was how the shares bounced strongely off the 6.1c level, looks like a strong base has been formed for the next up leg.


----------



## mick2006 (31 October 2007)

Some very large orders now stacking up, what is very interesting is that they are right at market prices, so they are obviously real.

If the 7c level was to break it could start to go higher very quickly, it has proven that in the past.

Don't underestimate the effect this coal deal will have on the shareprice of CME, many have been sitting back waiting for the deal to be completed. And once it finally is, all hell will likely break loose.

Remember they signed the exclusive agreement back before coal prices began to surge, making this deal one of the buys of the century


*Just look at the recent spot premium paid for South African Coal, nearly double the 2007 contract price.

In Europe, a spot cargo of South African coal was reported to have changed hands at $115 per tonne as a European utilty sought to make good a delayed shipment*


----------



## Awesomandy (31 October 2007)

mick2006 said:


> Some very large orders now stacking up, what is very interesting is that they are right at market prices, so they are obviously real.




They've all disappeared now, after the announcement. It's definitely not looking very rosy at the moment.


----------



## mick2006 (31 October 2007)

I guess that a few are concerned about the purchase of the Whitbank project, due to the problems with the land title.

Due to the favourable terms for CME they will make sure this deal goes ahead, and as the announcement gets closer the shareprice will surge once more.

If anything this provides a good entry point for those who missed the recent shareprice surge.


----------



## petervan (31 October 2007)

Just spoke to one of the directors and he said they will let the market know in the next 2 weeks whether the Whitbank project goes ahead. Other land up for grabs in the region sitting on coal that they might end up with.This could rollercoast waiting on news


----------



## Awesomandy (24 December 2007)

Hmm... What is happening at this joint? Just noticed that they've now changed the company name to Firestone Energy Limited (FSE), and dropped 5% today.


----------



## Pimping (20 May 2008)

So can someone please tell me why there is no FSE thread for this stock now? There are things happening as we speak? Mick are you onto it?


----------

